# fix dead ryobi battery



## smokeyjo

Does anyone know how to fix a dead 18v ryobi battery?? Thanks Joe


----------



## campos202

smokeyjo said:


> Does anyone know how to fix a dead 18v ryobi battery?? Thanks Joe


Batteries Plus will rebuild it for you. They swap out the cell. Can't remember how much it is though.


----------



## brokenknee

I believe they usually charge pretty close to what you can buy a replacement for. The up side, you usually get higher capacity cells put in. 

I rebuild my own packs, one of these days I will get around to posting a how to thread on the subject. 

Some may suggest zapping the battery pack to bring it back to life. This really only has a short term effect and the "hairs" will come back in short order. This can also be dangerous if not done properly.

Best to get it rebuilt or buy new.


----------



## aggreX

smokeyjo said:


> Does anyone know how to fix a dead 18v ryobi battery?? Thanks Joe


The most cost-effective means to "fix" relatively inexpensive ryobi batteries is replacement. In the past year I have picked up discontinued kits from 49 (impact+nicad) to 99 (drill+lithium+light) which include chargers and two batteries. I think two new 18V ryobi batteries are 49. Rebuilding batteries may provide better components but at a higher cost IMO


----------



## Thurman

I found tutorials on YouTube about rebuilding battery packs for tools. After pricing the cells + delivery, it was not so attractive-to me. I own nine (9) DeWalt and two (2) Firestorm batteries, 18 volt. We don't have a Battery Plus around here. I've used "Prime Cell", I believe in Pennsylvania, for five (5) DeWalt and both Firestorm battery rebuilds, to the higher (2400 amp/hr ?) cells. app. 1/2 the cost of a new DeWalt/Firestorm at the 1200 amp/hr. I *do not* work for these people, I just use/pay for their services. Thanks, David IF this is improper to mention--someone will let me know: I'm paying a $46/battery for the 18 volt Ni-Cad units with upgrade.


----------



## PaliBob

Your battery may not be practical for a rebuild if the case top cannot be opened through a screwed on cover. Some cheap batteries have a molded on cover.

I use Battery Plus for my 18V DeWalt tools and they are great. If you walk-in they are also open for negotiation. 

http://www.batteriesplus.com/t-storeloc.aspx


----------



## itin1200

Add my vote for Batteries Plus. Just had them rebuild a Porter Cable 14.4 volt nicad for $30. Replacement was $60-$75 around the web, so pretty good deal.

While there I asked about lithium-ion batteries. The tech told me they aren't rebuilding them yet because they are too dangerous. Didn't ask what makes them dangerous.


----------



## Giles

smokeyjo said:


> Does anyone know how to fix a dead 18v ryobi battery?? Thanks Joe


Don't feel to bad---I bought a new Ryobi cordless tool set and also bought two extra batteries. After ONE YEAR all CHINESE made BATTERIES are dead or will only last a short time.
I will have more money in my batteries then I paid for the kit!!!


----------



## CZ DIY

A *year late*r and it looks like Batteries Plus still doesn't rebuild these lithium batteries. I just called and verified.

Anyone know the best deal on the larger Ryobi Lithium 18v batteries? I'm not interested in the slim ones, unless it's a killer deal.


----------



## Edgar214

I get my Ryobi 18V on Ebay.
Mike


----------



## bjbatlanta

That's why I buy Ridgid. Lifetime warranty on tools AND batteries. I've replaced at least 4 or 5 (for 10 or 12 tools) over the past few years at NO cost.


----------

